# Ridgid tool boxes



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been thinking of spending a crap load on a bunch of systainers. I love the sortainers but not in love with my extra systainers for tools that arent green. Thought about just biting the bullet and getting a bunch more just to continue my system because I just got rid of my enclosed trailer. Figured it was going to be in the realm of 1k just for hand tools and a couple guns.

Stopped at the depot for a hammer and ran by these new rigid stackable boxes. I was impressed enough to buy 3 and see how they hold up. You can open the middle and bottom box without taking off the top box except it seems like it won't hold a bunch of weight. The bottom one is great with wheels and a extending handle. The top on the bottom one comes off completely so no hinge issue, but the handle on the top, is side mounted so its awkward.

Its not as well thought out as festool but certainly stout. The boxes are quite a bit more weather resistant too as they were out in the rain today (on purpose) and no rain inside.

If anyone is interested I'll let you know how it works out. The $150 is worth a shot as the same amount of stuff (with cart) in systainers would have cost about 500-600.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

These cases are hard to beat for the money. I've had them a few months now, and there holding up.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had some of the Ridgid boxes since last summer - they have held up great. I have used 2 of the medium boxes as a base for my expandable pick when finishing drywall - they held the weight easily.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dewalt tstak is another great line for the dollar, buy them online at factoryauthorizedoutlet.com.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I got the Rigid setup for my FIL at Christmas. It was definitely solid and inexpensive. I might get one set for jobsite mobility but I decided last year to start collecting L-boxxes as they fit inside my van boxes so that's a huge help in organization, more expensive though.

I just can't get over the price of the Festool stuff for the kind of work conditions I have.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

I them and so far there great.I'm going to get atleast 3 more set ups.


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

Systainers for me! The locking stacks and modular storage are worth the expense. 


Occupy your pineal gland


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

flynnworx said:


> Systainers for me! The locking stacks and modular storage are worth the expense.
> 
> 
> Occupy your pineal gland


You do realize he's talking about a LOCKING stack and MODULAR storage right? There is more than just Tanos/Festool offering modular and locking storage.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Festool T-lock's are the fastest/easiest system to use though.

IMO of course... :whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Festool T-lock's are the fastest/easiest system to use though.
> 
> IMO of course... :whistling


I've got them, along with the tstak, tough system, and lboxx. I like the tstak the best. The systainers are a very close second. 

For the price? Tstak beats the ever loving crap out of the systainer.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

All I can say is I have no regret spending the $800 or so it cost to get my commonly used items into systainers/sortainers.

I find they're really great for multi res when your covering hundreds of ft per day. You can wheel a stack around as a mobile work surface. Break it in half to go up a flight of stairs.

Having all the tools you need with you all day without ever having to carry them is so damn awesome :thumbup:

If the above doesn't fit your job at all, well then it's alot closer between t-staks/l-boxx's/ridgids e.t.c.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

mgb said:


> All I can say is I have no regret spending the $800 or so it cost to get my commonly used items into systainers/sortainers.
> 
> I find they're really great for multi res when your covering hundreds of ft per day. You can wheel a stack around as a mobile work surface. Break it in half to go up a flight of stairs.
> 
> ...


Rigid organizers aren't in the same style as systainer/t-stakk/lboxx. They are designed to directly compete with Dewalt's Toughboxes. They are waterproof(to some degree) and very rugged. I wouldn't climb on the other systems but either of these two can support my 200lbs.

I'm not denying that systainers are well designed but, what you described above can be done by all of those systems especially the tstakk and lboxx.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just bought 3 of the ridgid boxes, one in each size. My main job is datacomm and installing security cameras so usually I only need a drill and driver Along with a ton of hand tools. I figured the main box on bottoM would would be great to carrys cords


----------



## nes999 (Apr 14, 2015)

I personally like the dewalt tough cases best. I use them as a mobile work station. Im about 300 pounds and i use them like a step stool frequently.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

I wanted the tough system but I like the wheels built in on the ridgid cart so I don't have to buy a special dolly and if I'm in a 4 door sedan , it may be hard to fit a Dolly in it.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the smaller box for M12 drill, driver, multitool, bits and batteries. I like it a lot, it's held up to getting kicked around by others on jobsites occasionally. 

I've looked at the big box, with the wheels and handle, but the telescoping handle seems so flimsy compared to the rest of the system. Anybody break theirs yet, or is there an easy work around to beefing it up some that I have't seen posted?


----------



## jayweitekamp (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought a bunch of their boxes and the actually the handle on the rolling boxes is very sturdy. So much so that I can stack 3-4 boxes on top and have no problems pulling them up stairs. So far very impressed with these Ridgid boxes


----------



## nes999 (Apr 14, 2015)

pal251 said:


> I wanted the tough system but I like the wheels built in on the ridgid cart so I don't have to buy a special dolly and if I'm in a 4 door sedan , it may be hard to fit a Dolly in it.


I use a cheap folding dolly from harbor freight.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

How small does the dolly fold down to and how much was it


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EthanB said:


> Rigid organizers aren't in the same style as systainer/t-stakk/lboxx. They are designed to directly compete with Dewalt's Toughboxes. They are waterproof(to some degree) and very rugged. I wouldn't climb on the other systems but either of these two can support my 200lbs.
> 
> I'm not denying that systainers are well designed but, what you described above can be done by all of those systems especially the tstakk and lboxx.


Exactly.

My sortainers cannot/will not be replaced. The systainers I have for a few power tools and the ones that come with all my festool are nice and specialty. Hand tools really get the hell beat out of them and I frequently toss around and need something to stand on but wanted some kind of good organization. Rigid fit the bill because of cost and what was going in them.

Glad to hear of all the positive thoughts on them.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

jayweitekamp said:


> I bought a bunch of their boxes and the actually the handle on the rolling boxes is very sturdy. So much so that I can stack 3-4 boxes on top and have no problems pulling them up stairs. So far very impressed with these Ridgid boxes


Thanks. May get the bigger one to put my drywall knives, prep tools and a few hand tools in. If I can get the smaller box on top and have room to bungee a few extension cords on top of that it'd make roll out and roll up a bit more efficient I think.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought the large size, medium and small size today.

I put nearly everything I need in the rolling large size and the small size. Havnt touched the medium size, I would like to figure out a way to put foam in the smaller size one so I can put my work laptop along with some network testing stuff in that box.

You guys have photos of everything set up?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

pal251 said:


> I bought the large size, medium and small size today.
> 
> I put nearly everything I need in the rolling large size and the small size. Havnt touched the medium size, I would like to figure out a way to put foam in the smaller size one so I can put my work laptop along with some network testing stuff in that box.
> 
> You guys have photos of everything set up?


Check out Kaizen Foam if you're looking to make a tight custom insert.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

EthanB said:


> Check out Kaizen Foam if you're looking to make a tight custom insert.


Any good retailers that sell it? I saw some on amazon for around 15 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

$15 seems like a small price to pay for laptop protection.

I bought a rubber doormat at the Depot when I bought my small Ridgid box to try and rig something up. Spent an evening scribing and cutting with a razor, put it all together and then threw the mat in the recycling bin because it looked hacked together and didn't really do much. My solution was to pack the multi-tool and some more drill bits in there, just pack it enough that nothing moved around. :whistling

I'd buy the Kaizen foam if I had anything more valuable in there, and probably will buy Kaizen foam and another small box when my cordless every day carry grows a little larger.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

my peeve is people who leave blades on tools- without a way to protect the blade edge. like a multi tool blade sticking out, now bent and dulled, or a sawzall with the blade attached tossed somewhere. Skinned a leg one too many times with people who just decide sticking it in a bucket is better.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Picked up a few more Ridged tool boxes on sale at the Depot for $98.Here's my video review and another video review of the dewalt and ridged side by side review


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHivA9NHYYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eZeIf7rz4A


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Other than making me totally seasick, nice job. I laughed my butt off at 2:28 on the first video.:thumbup:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

oh thats you shakey? Lol. well, at least I know where my vac stands. Very surprised nobody came out with a brushless vac!


----------

